# no image and errors, help with radeonKMS



## ColdfireMC (May 18, 2014)

Hello, I have installed FreeBSD-10 and I'm trying to set up Xorg. I have a Radeon 4670, and I'm not understanding how to configure kernel modules and firmwares for the Radeon driver. Trying to make something I have added to my boot/loader.conf

```
radeon_load="YES
```
 and 
	
	



```
radeonkms_load="YES
```
 rebuilt and reinstalled graphics/dri, graphics/drm graphics/libGL and x11-servers/xorg-server with 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 and 
	
	



```
WITH_GALLIUM=yes
```
 but when I run `Xorg -configure`, I get the following error 
	
	



```
(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting
```
 How can I fix this? Did I load modules and firmwares correctly? Thanks (deeply sorry, I can't follow all the format conventions with this phone).


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2014)

There is no need to load a kernel module manually, it will be done automatically.

Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports for instructions on rebuilding the necessary ports.


----------



## ColdfireMC (May 22, 2014)

X behaves strange. `Xorg- configure` fails with KMS errors, but `startx` or `xorg` alone fail but only with no screens errors. KMS works well[](but still I can't get a working X). Wiki says 





> The Radeon driver loads one or more firmwares when
> initializing the card. If you want to load radeonkms
> from loader, you must include the firmwares too,
> because automatic loading won't work (the
> ...


 means that loading drivers from bootloader its not mandatory to get a working X?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2014)

KMS has worked fine for me with several Radeons, including a 4650.  I've never needed to load anything extra in /boot/loader.conf for any of them.  It is necessary to rebuild all of the ports listed in the instructions on the KMS page.

If you want a graphical console so switching between X and console works, 10.0-STABLE is required and a custom kernel must be built with vt(4).


----------



## ColdfireMC (May 23, 2014)

I still don't know what happens. I'm still getting a black screen. Removed old configuration files, and reinstalled drivers, but nothing, I don't know what logs or files to show here.


----------

